# TiVo randomly chopping 3 minutes off programmes



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Couldn't find a thread on this - apologies if it's been covered before.

I've noticed of late (because I keep missing the end of programmes) that my TiVo has a tendency to only record 27 minutes of a 30 minute programme. The programme shows as 30 minutes in the "To Do" List but the final recording is only 27 minutes long and it's always the end that's chopped off. As far I have seen, there have been no interruptions to power supply etc. and TiVo has not been rendomly rebooting.

Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Does it have any add-on modules e.g. endpad loaded or is it a bulk standard Tivo?

Automan.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

It's a bog-standard, unmodified TiVo.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you sure it's 27 minutes long and not that the broadcast overran by 3 mins? This is so common as to be standard on some channels.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Is it always the same programme? 

It could be a guide data issue. I regularly get episodes of "whose line is it anyway" on one of the Sky channels which is shown as 37 minutes long but the recording only starts at the 30 minute point! The repeat on the +1 channel is normally shown as 30 minutes but starts at minute 27!!


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

No, it's different programmes, although quite often it's Eastenders. It's deffo not the programme over-running - the recording is only 27 minutes long.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

When you go into Programme Details, does it say
"27 Minutes (Partial)"?
Is the Status Bar 27 Minutes in length or
30 minutes with an empty portion of 3 minutes at the end?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Checked some Eastenders in my NP; several are scheduled in at 27 minutes including last Tuesday and Thursdays. Friday was scheduled at 30.

Looking in Digiguide thay agree:

EastEnders (Soap)
 Starting: 19:30 on Tuesday 22nd January. Duration: 27 minutes
Showing on BBC 1 East (101).
[find out more on this programme from the DigiGuide Library]

I'd never noticed because EndPad pads out beyond 30 anyway.

The solution is to add padding to EastEndersor install EndPad.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Since you say it's unmodified, can we therefore presume that you couldn't use tivoweb whether you wanted to or not? If so, it wouldn't be possible to use endpad module, but have you tried tivo's own padding feature which I think is accessed when you setup a recording?

One other question is that since you say it doesn't always happen, does it occur when you have another recording scheduled immediately afterwards?


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

BBC1 now have a 3 minute news bulletin at 8 o'clock (actually 7:57 in their listings) on weekdays, so any programmes at 7:30 will show as 27 minutes in the TiVo guide.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Coolstream: EastEnders was scheduled for 27 minutes; there is no problem with the TiVo or indeed the TiVo guide data as other sources also show 27 minute long episodes.

The problem is with the BBC who appear to be issuing "precise" data and then not actually broadcasting it!

(EndPad is nothing to do with TivoWeb, by the way)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh, I see now!

It's this new BBC News bulletin which is scheduled for 19:57 Mon-Friday for three minutes.

Well done, BBC! 

At least we know the OP isn't watching Live TV, or he'd have spotted it himself.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Coolstream: EastEnders was scheduled for 27 minutes; there is no problem with the TiVo or indeed the TiVo guide data as other sources also show 27 minute long episodes.
> 
> The problem is with the BBC who appear to be issuing "precise" data and then not actually broadcasting it!
> 
> (EndPad is nothing to do with TivoWeb, by the way)


Re Eastenders: Have you considered scheduling the BBC3 repeat instead?

Re Endpad: is it possible to install and use program Endpad on a machine without network access?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

...coolstream said:


> Re Endpad: is it possible to install and use program Endpad on a machine without network access?


Yes, but it's not as easy  You have mount the right partition and stuff.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks, Carl. That's what I expected.

So on a bog-standard, unmodified TiVo, Endpad would be impossible?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Technically possible - you could install via a serial cable without opening the case,
but its far far easier to do it on a networked tivo, 
or even by pulling the drive and installing it on a linux PC


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for solving the mystery - that must be the answer.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

...coolstream said:


> Re Endpad: is it possible to install and use program Endpad on a machine without network access?


I did this when I upgraded my parent's Tivo. It isn't hard once you have the right BootCD and the drives on the right IDE channels. But you do need to remove the Tivo drive and put it in a PC.

My step by step instructions are here. The BootCD I used came from Tivoheaven.co.uk so take a look at his downloads page.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4733241#post4733241

Don't forget to make the charity donation if you get it installed.


----------

